# the maggot trick



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've found an effective (if disgusting) way to avoid eating my trigger foods...Last summer I was eating at a friend's house when I noticed a very large maggot squirming on the side of my plate. We concluded it must have fallen from the ceiling, but it put me off food for days. Now when I'm confronted with pizza/icecream etc, all i have to do is remember the maggot and visualize it re-appearing! I guess it's called negative association.


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

How does a maggot get on the ceiling? Just curios.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I wondered that too, but the alternative was to think it had come from the food...arrgh!


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

You didn't continue eating did you? What were you eating to begin with?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

toast with jam on (lucky it wasn't rice or other maggot-coloured thing!)My friend insisted it was moth caterpiller but I'm sure it was a maggot. It went straight out the window, toast and all!


----------

